
Python Developers Survey 2019 Results - medmunds
https://www.jetbrains.com/lp/python-developers-survey-2019/
======
medmunds
> The data include responses only from the official Python Software Foundation
> channels ... collected in October and November of 2019 through the promotion
> of the survey on python.org, the PSF blog, the PSF’s Twitter and LinkedIn
> accounts, official Python mailing lists, and Python-related subreddits. In
> order to prevent the survey from being slanted in favor of any specific tool
> or technology, no product-, service-, or vendor-related channels were used
> to collect responses.

